
Ask HN: Does a vcs exist for .odt or msoffice files? - focom
I know, I can use latex and git, but what about the .odt and .docx files ? Is there an existing solution ?
======
rainbowmverse
They have built-in change tracking.

------
PaulHoule
DOCX files are just ZIP files that contain XML, JPG, PNG, etc.

You might be able to unpack the ZIP, manage the content with git, then repack
them.

